# Thoughts on ring dingers?



## Keishin (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## blk (Feb 18, 2022)

Chiropractic is "alternative medicine" i.e a scam.

It doesn't do anything other than pleasure just after the snaps.

There have also been a few cases of people who had their spine snapped for good iirc.


So useless at best and extremely dangerous at worst.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 18, 2022)

I believe in massages but not that shit 

Seeing little babies be treated makes me wish the parents can be charged w abuse…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 18, 2022)

blk said:


> Chiropractic is "alternative medicine" i.e a scam.
> 
> It doesn't do anything other than pleasure just after the snaps.
> 
> ...


Alternative medicine isn't a scam even hospitals have to stuff people with vitamins you just have to understand the cause and effect of those things, which isnt actually that special since everything revolves around inflammation and regulating it.

ring dinger is based on the idea of disc decompression throughout the entire spine, which you can try yourself without the heavy tugging (which gives the extra adrenaline rush)

The people who got internally decapitated must have some sicknesses. some people can break their bones just from coughing so it's not surprising in itself, but normally that's not possible and tbh more people die on the operating table than chiro.


----------



## blk (Feb 18, 2022)

Keishin said:


> Alternative medicine isn't a scam



It is.

Tho i guess you can get placebo benefits from it? 

Still doesn't seem a good use of money (and considering the risks... yeah).



Keishin said:


> even hospitals have to stuff people with vitamins



Vitamins aren't alternative medicine 



Keishin said:


> you just have to understand the cause and effect of those things, which isnt actually that special since everything revolves around inflammation and regulating it.



This sounds awfully reductive.



Keishin said:


> ring dinger is based on the idea of disc decompression throughout the entire spine, which you can try yourself without the heavy tugging (which gives the extra adrenaline rush)



Ok.

But why not stretch the spine by simply hanging from a bar?

It does the same thing (i.e non surgical extension).



Keishin said:


> The people who got internally decapitated must have some sicknesses. some people can break their bones just from coughing so it's not surprising in itself, but normally that's not possible and tbh more people die on the operating table than chiro.



You don't know that.

The cases i had read about (long ago) were just normal people, at best a bit old but that's it.


More people die from the operating table because chiropractic is not as common (luckily, it's not a legit medical discipline after all) and because the situations at an operating table are generally far more critical to begin with.

While chiropractic killed people who would otherwise be alive and healthy.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2022)

i need that shit for the past 4 years.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2022)

2 months ago I had persisting pain in my hands (opposite side of the wrist, perilunate area) after overdoing it in boxing and with Primal Flow exercises, went to a physical therapist but the exercises I was given were making things worse, so I decided to go to a chiropractor nearby and this dude kept addressing everything but my hands 

Started telling me some bro-science stuff, like the pain in my hands could stem from my spine.

So he checked my spine, shoulders, hips and told me they needed to be realigned and it would require a couple of sessions (_lmao, he wasn't even being subtle here, probably used to people eating that shit up)_ -- needless to say he didn't get a cent after that consultation.

Some of the stretches might be useful but I'd recommend seeing an actual doctor instead, most of it is a moneygrab

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Keishin (Feb 18, 2022)

blk said:


> It is.
> 
> Tho i guess you can get placebo benefits from it?


nope its basic physiology



blk said:


> Still doesn't seem a good use of money (and considering the risks... yeah).


what risks?


blk said:


> Vitamins aren't alternative medicine


yes they are


blk said:


> This sounds awfully reductive.


when you exercise you cause inflammation to your body and its healthy and not necessary a situation where you want to use powerful antioxidants


blk said:


> Ok.
> 
> But why not stretch the spine by simply hanging from a bar?
> 
> It does the same thing (i.e non surgical extension).


that would stop the blood flow going from your arteries to your brain. You want to relax and let the nerves heal.


blk said:


> You don't know that.
> 
> The cases i had read about (long ago) were just normal people, at best a bit old but that's it.
> 
> ...


nope more people die on operating table because it's way more risky, and commonly known as a last resort when other options don't seem to bring in results.

chiropractic study takes 4 years

anything that evaluates the person's health care needs is officially considered medical, like medical devices as simple as thermometer

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 18, 2022)

Stringer said:


> 2 months ago I had persisting pain in my hands (opposite side of the wrist, perilunate area) after overdoing it in boxing and with Primal Flow exercises, went to a physical therapist but the exercises I was given were making things worse, so I decided to go to a chiropractor nearby and this dude kept addressing everything but my hands
> 
> Started telling me some bro-science stuff, like the pain in my hands could stem from my spine.
> 
> ...


lol, he's right most likely though, it does come from the spine. it almost always does. the nerves come from the brain stem and spread throughout the body from your spine and the ligaments in neck tend to cause arms to feel pain or numbness. specialists know the spots where pain mirrors from actually.

im not sure if a chiro would be the first thing to go for with nerve damage though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2022)

Keishin said:


> lol, he's right most likely though, it does come from the spine. it almost always does. the nerves come from the brain stem and spread throughout the body from your spine and the ligaments in neck tend to cause arms to feel pain or numbness. specialists know the spots where pain mirrors from actually.
> 
> im not sure if a chiro would be the first thing to go for with nerve damage though.


The cause of this injury isn't related to the spine at all, that actually stems from repeated impacts on the boxing bag like I mentioned before, then there was a particular exercise from Primal Flow that subsequently placed that area under a lot of stress.

I went to a big hospital and a fantastic doctor _(damn she was cute)_ sent me to experts for thorough Magnetic Resonance Imaging as well as X-Rays, turns out I have a partial ligament tear in that area that requires surgery _(there's some exercises/movements I can't do with both hands atm, weighing in some of the best options I have)_.

Didn't think much of it at first.

The chiro was only a stop out of curiosity to get another opinion on the situation before I went to my appointment at the hospital, glad I did because it highlighted how crooked some of them can be.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 18, 2022)

from my knowledge... chiro is the most inferior method of treatement as far as physical therapies go. In comparison to standard physio, acupunture, massage therapy, etc

The amount of time and costs isnt worth it in comparison to the other therapies that offer relief at the source of pain. The risks are also greater ive heard.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 18, 2022)

never have one


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2022)

Do you need medical advice? Fanverse edition


----------



## Keishin (Feb 19, 2022)

Stringer said:


> The cause of this injury isn't related to the spine at all, that actually stems from repeated impacts on the boxing bag like I mentioned before, then there was a particular exercise from Primal Flow that subsequently placed that area under a lot of stress.
> 
> I went to a big hospital and a fantastic doctor _(damn she was cute)_ sent me to experts for thorough Magnetic Resonance Imaging as well as X-Rays, turns out I have a partial ligament tear in that area that requires surgery _(there's some exercises/movements I can't do with both hands atm, weighing in some of the best options I have)_.
> 
> ...


I think you need to consult someone if basic exercises cause actual tears and chronic pain in your arms because that's not what would normally happen. for example you dont break your legs from running too much (running causes repeated impacts on the entire skeletal structure) unless there are some underlying conditions

gloves are used for a reason to soften the impact on the bags.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 19, 2022)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> from my knowledge... chiro is the most inferior method of treatement as far as physical therapies go. In comparison to standard physio, acupunture, massage therapy, etc
> 
> The amount of time and costs isnt worth it in comparison to the other therapies that offer relief at the source of pain. The risks are also greater ive heard.


yes i have that same thought, from experience.

im not sure how acupuncture works but when a guy actually knows the acupressure spots and shit it does heal nerves for some reason.

physiotherapy works the best as they are knowledgeable with stuff like opening arteries by literally pushing the blood to the brain.. arteries get clogged with damage from inflammation caused by age, poor diet and accidents where the walls get broken down and clogged up.

massage might worsen symptoms for few days because of the inflammation on the neck and shoulder area but it just proves that it can be used to affect conditions as it causes the blood flow to

chiro hasn't been useful but the practicians do know how the body works and may quickly be able to tell underlying causes for conditions.

but the chiro i saw was young and starting out so its not that surprising.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> yes i have that same thought, from experience.
> 
> im not sure how acupuncture works but when a guy actually knows the acupressure spots and shit it does heal nerves for some reason.
> 
> ...


yes but the goal of any physical therapy should be release of tension and promotion of healing

working directly on tissues and area of injury is far faster and cost effective

ive had every injury under the sun (from being dumb and shit happens) and I can tell when something is gonna cost a fortune lmao. My worst spinal injury cost $800 and 10 appointments over 2-3 months in physio, and my guy is the best in the city. Chiro wouldve been longer since they dont start or focus on the immediate injury... and we both know why that is

altho I wont say acupunture is much better in muscular tissue recovery, but the benefits extend to many more areas of health


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> I think you need to consult someone if basic exercises cause actual tears and chronic pain in your arms because that's not what would normally happen.
> 
> gloves are used for a reason to soften the impact on the bags.


You're not making an actual point here considering I did go to a physical therapist, then scheduled an appointment at an hospital after his directives failed _(made a stop at the chiro near my place on a whim)_.

I also like how you're telling me to ''use gloves'' when I've been boxing for over 6 years, it's hilarious.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 19, 2022)

Stringer said:


> You're not making an actual point here considering I did go to a physical therapist, then scheduled an appointment at an hospital after his directives failed _(made a stop at the chiro near my place on a whim)_.
> 
> I also like how you're telling me to ''use gloves'' when I've been boxing for over 6 years now, it's hilarious.


only 6?
clearly you are doing something wrong and if you keep it up the situation isn't heading to a better direction...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> *only 6?*
> clearly you are doing something wrong and if you keep it up the situation isn't heading to a better direction...


Oh I didn't realize I was speaking to a professional fighter, you do know even pros get hand injuries from hitting the bag/sparring right ? Mine came from a combination of boxing and an exercise from a different practice.

None of what you're going on about disproves what's been stated about chiropractors in this thread.

As my experience shows, some even might swindle money out of you if you don't know any better.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> only 6?
> clearly you are doing something wrong and if you keep it up the situation isn't heading to a better direction...


perfect execution doesnt negate wear and tear

"time beats everybody"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 19, 2022)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> perfect execution doesnt negate wear and tear
> 
> "time beats everybody"


regardless we have to know to wear shit better so it doesnt tear so easily


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> regardless we have to know to wear shit better so it doesnt tear so easily


Funny how you stopped addressing criticisms on chiropractors and are now talking bro-science.

Just take the L and move on, I've noticed this pattern in every threads you make.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> regardless we have to know to wear shit better so it doesnt tear so easily


injuries are confounding in nature, not all of them are easy to identify at the source

a professional bench press lifter who is solid could still pop his shoulder socket opening a heavy door

It just isnt possible to avoid injury doing all things correctly. They happen big or small. The key is prevention, prioritizing recovery, periodic deloads and a solid injury response in case of the actual worse case scenario.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 19, 2022)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> injuries are confounding in nature, not all of them are easy to identify at the source
> 
> a professional bench press lifter who is solid could still pop his shoulder socket opening a heavy door
> 
> It just isnt possible to avoid injury doing all things correctly. They happen big or small. The key is prevention, prioritizing recovery, periodic deloads and a solid injury response in case of the actual worse case scenario.


Yes but avoid doing again what caused you to undergo you know, surgery, instead of praying to mother nature just because pain is unavoidable


----------



## Karasu (Feb 19, 2022)

I had adjustments in my lower back before - threw my back out lifting weights. The adjustments were made by an MD/general practitioner. X-rays, crick-crack, here's some muscle relaxers, take it easy for a bit. Worked very well.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 19, 2022)

Stringer said:


> Funny how you stopped addressing criticisms on chiropractors and are now talking bro-science.
> 
> Just take the L and move on, I've noticed this pattern in every threads you make.


The criticism isnt even that well thought out to be worthy of addressing in 2022


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> regardless we have to know to wear shit better so it doesnt tear so easily





Keishin said:


> Yes but avoid doing again what caused you to undergo you know, surgery, instead of praying to mother nature just because pain is unavoidable


Well I guess you're half right. I now know when a lazyboy chair becomes broken enough to be unsafe to continually sit in, cause severe sciatic nerve pain to only last year send me to the ER, the hospital, then rehab for about 2 months.

But to the credit of "pain is unavoidable", I can't help but think how many other average joe shmoes would never think about this particular causation.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> The criticism isnt even that well thought out to be worthy of addressing in 2022


You make it sound like you eloquently expressed your position in this thread.

The actual reason you can't refute points being brought up is that despite your apparent love for chiropractors, you don't know enough on the matter of physical recovery and how useful the practice actually is, which is why you resort to making assumptions and don't address rebuttals when said assumption are proven wrong.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 19, 2022)

Like any sort of practice it will have its ups and downs and even people trying to scam those that are desperate.

My best friend went to a chiropractor after cycling for years and it was able to help him out immensley. I wouldn't discount the practice just because it doesn't work for everybody and ignoring the help it has done for others is reductive.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Like any sort of practice it will have its ups and downs and even people trying to scam those that are desperate.
> 
> My best friend went to a chiropractor after cycling for years and it was able to help him out immensley. I wouldn't discount the practice just because it doesn't work for everybody and ignoring the help it has done for others is reductive.


Pretty sure it was acknowledged throughout this thread that some of what Chiropractors do is valid, but acknowledging the problems with the practice is important because most people have no idea how it ranks among other forms of health practices.

Good that your friend was able to get some benefits out of it.

But in the realm of physical therapy, you're better off seeing a physiotherapist and/or incorporate Yoga for recovery and preventive measures, if the problem doesn't require an actual doctor.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 19, 2022)

not sure how informative this video is in reality but he gives his thoughts on chiropractic adjustments. he brings up that the adjustment relief would be temporary but doesn't tell that even temporary relief can last for months


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

So that's how you're hoping to convince dissenting opinions ?

> can't form or elaborate on his own thoughts/rebuttals
> so he posts a video and admits he has no idea how informative it actually is

big brain right here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 19, 2022)

Stringer said:


> So that's how you're hoping to convince dissenting opinions ?
> 
> > can't form or elaborate on his own thoughts/rebuttals
> > so he posts a video and admits he has no idea how informative it actually is
> ...


i think you should watch those videos first


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 19, 2022)

Stringer said:


> Pretty sure it was acknowledged throughout this thread that some of what Chiropractors do is valid, but acknowledging the problems with the practice is important because most people have no idea how it ranks among other forms of health practices.
> 
> Good that your friend was able to get some benefits out of it.
> 
> But in the realm of physical therapy, you're better off seeing a physiotherapist and/or incorporate Yoga for recovery and preventive measures, if the problem doesn't require an actual doctor.


The first two posts and your own first post is about how it's a scam and a moneygrab. As if that doesn't happen in any other practice. Even being sent into surgery is sometimes not needed and only done to rack up the bill.


You're better off trying everything and seeing what works for you. Just like you had a bad experience with chiro, another person will have their issues solved when everything else failed. Discounting it because it doesn't "rank" well amongst other practices is silly imo.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Keishin said:


> i think you should watch those videos first


You haven't even watched it yourself, maybe you'd know how to better defend yourself if you did

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> The first two posts and your own first post is about how it's a scam and a moneygrab. As if that doesn't happen in any other practice. Even being sent into surgery is sometimes not needed and only done to rack up the bill.
> 
> 
> You're better off trying everything and seeing what works for you. Just like you had a bad experience with chiro, another person will have their issues solved when everything else failed. Discounting it because it doesn't "rank" well amongst other practices is silly imo.





Stringer said:


> *Some of the stretches might be useful *but I'd recommend seeing an actual doctor instead


You're doing selective reading.

Like I told you, it's fantastic that it worked out for your friend, however I certainly wouldn't recommend it to a loved one as there's not only better options, but the practice comes with a long rapsheet and controversies surrounding fraud, charlatanism _(which the chiro I went to unscrupulously attempted)_ more than any other profession in health care.

As well as the simple fact that ''vertebral subluxation'' is not based on sound science.


----------

